# need your comment



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

should i sell or trade my piranha away.................. it's a Sanchezi piranha..... how rare is this piranha........... i bought this piranha from the pet shop.... they said it was a black piranha.......after 6 month later there were a lot of red showing on him or her... now it's a year old and now i know what kind it is.......i just want a black piranha in the first place but should i sell or trade............need your comments on this.............







or







!!!!!!!!!!!

ps... u may seen this picture in here because it was hard for me trying to post it up, so i let my cuz do it for me.........................

View attachment 42500


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

wow, thats a truely beautiful fish, dont get rid of it...i wouldnt anyway... if your completely set on getting rid of it, im sure someone here will take it off your hands and give it a good home...then you can get your rhom. by the way how big is it? and where are you located?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi is not rare in the natural state (found in Peru). However, it is fairly common in the hobby and usually misidentified as S. rhombeus in its juvenile stages (under 3 in.). I wouldn't get rid of it unless you truly don't want it. They make a handsome addition to any collection.


----------



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

compton ass steve said:


> wow, thats a truely beautiful fish, dont get rid of it...i wouldnt anyway... if your completely set on getting rid of it, im sure someone here will take it off your hands and give it a good home...then you can get your rhom. by the way how big is it? and where are you located?
> [snapback]821288[/snapback]​


 it is 4 inches long and 4 inches wide........... it lived in my 75g tank....... it is growing very slow right now but don't know what i should do with it..........


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

oh so hes not so big ....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> compton ass steve Posted Today, 02:24 PM
> oh so hes not so big ....


They are not a big species to begin with. Grows to 7 inches TL.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If it's not the fish you want, then try to get the fish you want. I had some p's and I had to go down to one tank, in that one tank I had a kickass Irritan, but had the chance to get a fish I always wanted. Tried selling the Irritan but a problem happened before I could. Cleaned up the tank, almost got out of the hobby, then had a chance to get the fish I always wanted, got back into the hobby, cleaned the tank, got everything ready and now I have the fish I always wanted.

My advice to you, if you want a big rhom, go get one. You're always happier when you get what you want.


----------

